# Cherry Poppin' Last Night



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, me and Josh (sure,icanfish) been talking about hitting some lights and cruising fer bulls w/ the fly gear. Last night we hit the launch about 2045. Conditions in the bay were like a washing machine so we hit up some dock lights in an inlet. Josh was throwing the fly like a pro and I was, well lets say cane pole fishing!!! He had several hits and no takers....We finally hit a good light and he got a small red and a keeper speck!!!:thumbsup: I had several strikes but no takers!







LOOK INTO MY EYES!!!








After the winds died out and the bay relaxed we hit the bridge in hopes to get our 1st bulls on the fly! Tide was still pushing out purty sporty so keeping a holding pattern was difficult! I told josh to get his then we'd work on mine! After several bulls sucked in the fly but no sets, Josh got hooked up....He was using a glass minnow looking fly. He fought fer a bit and got her in fer the net! A tad over 33 inches and his 1st bull under his belt!!!
AWESOME spots on that red!!!!








Next it was my turn! Spotting fish here and there...threw on many, and many took in the fly (taste like chicken) but I waited too long to set the hook...I need to remind myself to set it QUICKLY!!! I had 2 good hook ups but then both got off It's rough trying to keep the boat outta the pilings while using the troller and catching a fish!!! We'll finally got one on and the fight started....She put up a valiant fight and was kind enough to be my 1st bull on the fly!!! I kick myself fer not putting the rod/reel in the shot, but look---it's in the back ground!!! hahaha















After we popped our cherries, we decided to call it a night! Was a good time and will definitely be back w/ the fly!!!


----------



## Chef of the sea (May 11, 2015)

That looks like one heck of a trip. Congrats and beautiful fish!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job, guys! Bet that was fun on the long rod.

That shirt is rather mild for you, eh?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice work fellas!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Not that shirt again!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Good job, guys! Bet that was fun on the long rod.
> 
> That shirt is rather mild for you, eh?



We'll fishing was purty serious.....I know Josh was probably saying to himself when I picked him up "What have I gotten myself in to?":yes: I was dressed in"normal" clothes, he went into the Circle K and came back out and BAM I was dressed and ready to fish!!!:shifty: ahhahaha


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the ride Jason. Can't believe how much they liked your yard bird fly lol. I am one tired dude today though since the baby didn't care that I was up late!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> Thanks for the ride Jason. Can't believe how much they liked your yard bird fly lol. I am one tired dude today though since the baby didn't care that I was up late!


Heck, I just spent 2 hours cleaning the boat and fixing the gas leak!!! Got to bed by 0330, up by 0800. I didn't even notice the spots on your red till I posted brother!!! That's an awesome snake bite spot pattern!!!:notworthy:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

That's what I'm talking about right there brother!!! Good stuff, must have been a blast on the 8 for sure! Glad I can take partial credit for your new obsession!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh yeah, that's my biggest fly rod catch to date and on my new Ross 7wt combo. I'm really glad they like to get away from the bridge when hooked, so far.

This is what I used, some kind of streamer or something from bigyflyco.com


----------



## mikez (Apr 28, 2014)

Good stuff, now your hooked...
Those bulls are just made for the long rod. They eat flies really well and fight like crazy.
Can't wait to get back and toss some feathers at 'em again.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Good work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

